# ترنيمة طهرني، تراثية وروعة، تسجيل نادر!!



## Fady4Jesus (15 فبراير 2007)

*سلام المسيح يا أحبتي في المنتدي، 
جايبلكم النهاردة ترنيمة جميلة جداً اسمها "طهرني" أو ليها اسم تاني "يسوع أنت تعلم"، بترنمها فاديا بزي ... ترنيمة معروفة... 
لكن دي بصوت أب راهب كاهن كنيسة مارجرجس بمطرانية أسيوط، الأب أشعياء ربنا يشفيه، ودي بصوته لما كان لسة دياكون مكرس (دياكون حسني) في بداية خدمته، عشان كده التسجيل قديم جداً ومانزلش Digital قبل كده، كله على شرايط كاسيت منتشرة عندنا في مطرانية أسيوط، فسجلتها بنفسي على الكمبيوتر، الجديد فيها أنها كاملة وأبياتها كتير جداً ووقتها حوالي 18 دقيقة والروح رائعة في الترنيمة وبالرغم من قدمها لكنها واضحة جداً وصوت أبونا جميل جداً، هاتعجبكوا جدا إن شاء الله 
لنك الترنيمة 
http://www.mediafire.com/?g9mfm4nydmw
ومستني آرائكم 
فادي*​


----------



## Fady4Jesus (21 فبراير 2007)

*مفيش ردود يعني؟!!!*​


----------



## ramzi085 (26 فبراير 2007)

thaaaaaaaanx


----------



## Fady4Jesus (26 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليك يا رمزي...


----------



## gouerge (27 فبراير 2007)

thanks for you :yahoo:


----------



## Fady4Jesus (27 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليك يا جورج


----------



## bongeorgeo (16 يناير 2014)

Fady4Jesus قال:


> *سلام المسيح يا أحبتي في المنتدي،
> جايبلكم النهاردة ترنيمة جميلة جداً اسمها "طهرني" أو ليها اسم تاني "يسوع أنت تعلم"، بترنمها فاديا بزي ... ترنيمة معروفة...
> لكن دي بصوت أب راهب كاهن كنيسة مارجرجس بمطرانية أسيوط، الأب أشعياء ربنا يشفيه، ودي بصوته لما كان لسة دياكون مكرس (دياكون حسني) في بداية خدمته، عشان كده التسجيل قديم جداً ومانزلش Digital قبل كده، كله على شرايط كاسيت منتشرة عندنا في مطرانية أسيوط، فسجلتها بنفسي على الكمبيوتر، الجديد فيها أنها كاملة وأبياتها كتير جداً ووقتها حوالي 18 دقيقة والروح رائعة في الترنيمة وبالرغم من قدمها لكنها واضحة جداً وصوت أبونا جميل جداً، هاتعجبكوا جدا إن شاء الله
> لنك الترنيمة
> ...



عزيزى الفاضل , هذا ليس صوت الاب أشعياء على الاطلاق الله ينيح نفسه , أنا أبحث عن هذا الشريط من مدة كبيرة جدا" و أعتقد أنى حصلت عليه من المنيا منذ سنوات طويلة جدا" و الشريط كله بالعود و مش لاقيه فى اى مكان و بحبه جدا" , لو تعرف تحمل اللينك تانى يبقى ربنا يعوضك , انا فى امريكا و لن استطيع الحصول عليه و لو بيتباع اولى فين .

المسيح معك


----------

